# Ferret cage for bunnies ?



## MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO (May 1, 2015)

Hi I have two lionhead bunnies 10 months old brother and sister there in separate cages because there not neuterd but I plan on doing that when I'm on my summer holidays .

Right now they live in a 3X2 nic cage there quite small so it's alot of space for them they can take about 4 to 5 hopes across the cage . 

But i was thinking of changing there cage when i get them neutered and bonded .A friend of mine had a a cage she wanted to sell if I didn't want it she originally used it for her two ferrets it's 80cm X 80cm and 1.5meters high the hole for the buns are to small so I will be making it bigger .. I know it a lot smaller than the cage they have now but I was going to leave it open all the time and attach there 2X3 nic cages together so it would be 10 grid and put it around the new cage as a run all day and add a lot of toys houses and tunnels what do u guys think about the ferret cage for the bunnies and also if they get bonded will this be to much space for them in the beginning ? 

I will attach photos of the ferret cage soon

Thanxs


----------



## MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO (May 1, 2015)

Here us the ferret cage 

View attachment 1430521138348.jpg


View attachment 1430521147896.jpg


----------



## missyscove (May 2, 2015)

Ferrets make much better use of vertical space than rabbits do. Yes they'll hang out on a shelf but those relatively small levels don't give them much room for exercise. If you're planning to leave the cage open into a pen all the time, I think you'd be better off just using a pen and skipping that cage altogether.


----------

